# I Tri'd!



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

These cracked me up. 










https://youtu.be/B03dFMG8nR4


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now that's funny!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Hah!

That was me, 35 years ago!

Drove my wife, children and PCP [doctor], bonkers.


----------

